# washer machine in basement



## matt9855 (Aug 18, 2012)

i am looking to add a washer machine to my basement, but connecting the drain to the horizontal run i don't have 18" from the top of the horizontal drain to to the top of a stand pipe. So I was wondering if i could tee in where the C/O is, put a C/O after the new tee and the I would have room for a trap and AAV for my washer drain. the standpipe that you see in the picture is for a water softner drain. Any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

matt9855 said:


> i am looking to add a washer machine to my basement, but connecting the drain to the horizontal run i don't have 18" from the top of the horizontal drain to to the top of a stand pipe. So I was wondering if i could tee in where the C/O is, put a C/O after the new tee and the I would have room for a trap and AAV for my washer drain. the standpipe that you see in the picture is for a water softner drain. Any suggestion would be appreciated


I knew he wasn't a licensed plumber as per introduction post question!


----------



## matt9855 (Aug 18, 2012)

i am a hvac pipe fitter just looking for a little advise on a small projecti was doing at home


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

matt9855 said:


> i am a hvac pipe fitter just looking for a little advise on a small projecti was doing at home


In ur intro, you said u are a PLUMBING and mechical contractor.. and you didn't answer my question back then til now..


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

There's a diy forum. Add a laundry tub with a pump.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Jumped up with a regular st 90. Why? There's plenty of grade to work with. What code allowed this? Sorry for the stereo


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I hate clean outs like those. Is that going to a septic or sewer?


----------

